# 2 weeks after kidding & still has RED bleeding???



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

In years past we've had the same doe's and all have had minimal bleeding for maybe a week after kidding, it wasn't bright red and it wasn't hardly anything of concern. But it's what we considered normal.

This year we purchased a new doe (3rd freshener-already bred-top quality), she kidded perfectly on Feb. 8th 2010 at 12noon - healthy triplets of excellent size. The placenta passed right away, within an hour at most. She's done an excellent job of raising all three babies just fine. But as week two post-kidding approached I still noticed bright red blood, some darker looking, but mostly bright red. I realize two weeks is not that big of a deal for "recovery", but it's the fact that it's still bright red and hasn't lessened any.
Should I be concerned? She's getting extra vitamins & electrolytes PLUS a small amount of Goat Power Punch every few days to help compensate. I also gave her a tiny bit of CMPK -Calcium- this week too, it seemed to perk her up some...although she's not really "off". She just looks a little "rough", maybe thin?

Notes: She's actually seperated with her babies, so I know she hasn't been hurt by the herd at all. She gets lots of rich green alfalfa and Timothy hay, plus a daily mix of Ultra Show Goat 18% protein grain, whole oats, Boss, plus a sprinkle of minerals & sea kelp meal on top.

Any advice??? Should I just keep watching? At what point should I be very concerned?? Is there anything (over-the-counter) that you would suggest I give her? 
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah thats normal -- each goat will be different. if it last longer then 3 weeks you have something to be concerned about but 2 weeks isnt a big deal


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Stacey!
Whew, I was hoping it was still in the norm.

Odd that none of our others have ever bled like that, but they are completely different breeding, and maybe that has something to do with it? Interesting.

I will definitely be keeping an eye on her. Three weeks will be March 1st. Do you think "ALL" of the bleeding should clear up by then, or just that it should turn darker by then?

My black doe kidded just a few days ago & you can hardly even tell (except for the adorable little tag-along that is).


----------

